# Back in the A class game



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Autotrail's new A class offering, more details here but if you're rushing out to buy one stick +£76k in your wallet/purse.

More detail here.....

https://www.chelstononline.co.uk/2021-auto-trail-grande-frontier-gf70-rs

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Is that your new van being delivered Terry?

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

raynipper said:


> Is that your new van being delivered Terry?
> 
> Ray.


Banks here are closing all over the place and the ones still open have super security, so a robbery to fund such a project has not got off the drawing board.

To be honest if I'd that kinda cash spare I doubt if I'd be tempted.

Terry


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

...and be careful if you plan to buy from the place Terry links to. I had an horrendous experience buying from them a few years ago. never again!!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Where is the bed?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I think they have a drop down one Jan. The longer versions have a fixed bad at the back too.

It is a model we will be considering as our next MH. We are on ur second A-T and like the A-T spec and good payload.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

£76K for a MH on a breakdown truck!:laugh:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> £76K for a MH on a breakdown truck!:laugh:


At least mine lasted 5 years before that happened :grin2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Had A-T's for a number for years now and never had a breakdown tbh...


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

My post was tongue-in-cheek as I am sure it was a delivery.

AFAIK our Arto has never had a 'breakdown' - only burst tyre, changed at roadside and a oil-pressure sensor, followed to garage under own steam. In retrospect probably could have cleared that with an airline.

Geoff


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

GMJ said:


> I think they have a drop down one Jan. The longer versions have a fixed bad at the back too.
> 
> It is a model we will be considering as our next MH. We are on ur second A-T and like the A-T spec and good payload.


You sure about the payload, from the test reviews I've seen it is to say the least minimal.

.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I'll have to check that John. Normally A-T are very generous and I thought I'd read the same for these new A Classes. I'll have a look though cheers...

...not that there's any rush...we'd quite like to use our current MH tbh :grin2:


Edited to add: It looks like the smallest has a low payload John but the two 8m+ variants seem reasonable. They only list the MIRO and Overall Weight on their website that I can see so provided they use industry standard MIRO the payloads offered look fine....

GF 70 - MIRO 3270kg - Max Gross Weight 3500 or 2650kg
GF 80 - MIRO 3750kg - Max Gross Weight 4500kg
GF 88 - MIRO 4000kg - Mass Gross Weight 5000kg


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

As you say the figures for the bigger one does seem good.
I had only seen a review of the smaller one (GF70) when they were first announced and the common theme of the reviewers was, how anyone would cope and stay legal in a van of that size and specification with only 230 Kgs. to spare.
Not seen any tests or reviews for the bigger ones yet.


.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I agree John - that wouldn't even cover Mrs GMJ's shoe collection!


----------

